
How Walmart Keeps an Eye on Its Massive Workforce - e12e
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-walmart-union-surveillance/
======
sheensleeves
I read this with an eye out for what electronic surveillance they did but it
doesn't seem like there is anything documented here that is too outrageous.

------
dclowd9901
I was under the mistaken assumption that there aren't people in this world
that would be asked to do things like this and would refuse out of virtue.

I don't think I'll ever hire anyone who's ever worked for Lockheed Martin.
They simply have no morals.

~~~
Agustus
Why do they have no morals? If you have worked hard to build up a business and
then you find out that some of your workforce is engaging in efforts that will
destroy your business, would you not want to be kept abreast of it? If you do
not feel that the union efforts would destroy business, witness the revenue
issue Wal-Mart is experiencing now with a $10/hr wage floor; something the
unions would like to start at and move to $15/hr.

Unions have on a consistent basis driven the operating costs of low cost
companies through litigation, union negotiations, and other minutiae to
bankruptcy. Witness the default process of the Haggen Grocery Store, where
union rules drove a business into the red through non-negotiable states.

~~~
fufucjxns
If the health of your business is predicated on strong-arming your way against
market pricing of labor, then perhaps something is wrong with your business.

------
danharaj
Of course, the title is a bit misleading.

More like: How Walmart colludes with the surveillance state to suppress labor
activities against it.

